# Are the limited stickers for the Autistic Thunderdome an intentional design choice?



## soy_king (Feb 12, 2021)

Dear Daddy @Null, 

Are the limited ratings for the Autistic Thunderdome threads a programming issue or an intentional design choice? If it's intentional, is this some form of punishment for our faggotry, or do you just want to demonstrate your contempt for posters there by turning it into the KF Ghetto? I'm fine if you turn the AT into a ghetto because of your disdain for its concentrated autism, but it would be nice to know the reason.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes, it is intentional I believe.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 12, 2021)

If anything it's a running experiment just to see how many people completely lose their minds because they can't click the colourful button that they want to click.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm just confused why we don't have the winner and horrifying buttons anymore


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Feb 12, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> I'm just confused why we don't have the winner and horrifying buttons anymore


My guess is so that the flow of conversation is (hopefully) focused strictly on the subject being discussed rather than anyone's personal reactions to it.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Feb 12, 2021)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> My guess is so that the flow of conversation is (hopefully) focused strictly on the subject being discussed rather than anyone's personal reactions to it.


I thought the whole point of A&H was to laugh at England


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 12, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> If anything it's a running experiment just to see how many people completely lose their minds because they can't click the colourful button that they want to click.


I can't believe I have to call people autistic tards manually now, my keyboard will never recover


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 12, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> If anything it's a running experiment just to see how many people completely lose their minds because they can't click the colourful button that they want to click.


Joke's on you. The mind is but the expression of the soul, and as a ginger I do not have one, therefore I have no mind to lose.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 12, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> If anything it's a running experiment just to see how many people completely lose their minds because they can't click the colourful button that they want to click.


As long as I know that I'm in an E-ghetto I don't really mind, though I don't think the removal of the neutral stickers was the best way of doing that.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 12, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> If anything it's a running experiment just to see how many people completely lose their minds because they can't click the colourful button that they want to click.


It's bothering the hell out of me that you people changed Disagree to "Disagree, But I Still love You" but kept Dislike the way it is.

You couldn't even change it to something like "I Disliked that, but you're still correct" or something equally and pointlessly milquetoast.


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 12, 2021)

soy_king said:


> Dear Daddy @Null,
> 
> Are the limited ratings for the Autistic Thunderdome threads a programming issue or an intentional design choice? If it's intentional, is this some form of punishment for our faggotry, or do you just want to demonstrate your contempt for posters there by turning it into the KF Ghetto? I'm fine if you turn the AT into a ghetto because of your disdain for its concentrated autism, but it would be nice to know the reason.


Yes it's intentional.
He's tired of people bitching at him over stickers and gay ass private message groups.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 12, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Yes it's intentional.
> He's tired of people bitching at him over stickers and gay ass private message groups.


So, basically this?


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 12, 2021)

soy_king said:


> So, basically this?


More like 'stop bothering me or I'm going to throw you all out of the car and hit the gas'.
Or 'If you can't get along with other users like an adult without running to me like I'm your daddy get lost.'

At least that's what I've been getting from the posts about the new autistic thunderdome.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Feb 12, 2021)

the drink rating was neutral and now it is gone


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Feb 12, 2021)

Islamic content is a rating that makes me laugh every time, no matter what the post is. I’m gonna rate everyone in this thread Islamic content now.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Feb 12, 2021)

soy_king said:


> So, basically this?


Since this popped up in the related videos, I am obligated by Internet Law to post it. Sorry, rules is rules.


----------



## soy_king (Feb 13, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> More like 'stop bothering me or I'm going to throw you all out of the car and hit the gas'.
> Or 'If you can't get along with other users like an adult without running to me like I'm your daddy get lost.'
> 
> At least that's what I've been getting from the posts about the new autistic thunderdome.


`Answers an obvious joke completely seriously`

Are you sure you don't belong in the Autistic Thunderdome?


----------



## theshitposter (Feb 13, 2021)

spinal gas chamber said:


> Islamic content is a rating that makes me laugh every time, no matter what the post is. I’m gonna rate everyone in this thread Islamic content now.


That's a great idea. Let's just use 'islamic emoji' everywhere and in every context


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Feb 15, 2021)

Only thing I miss is the ''.

Unironically the best one; he's just so quizzical and slightly thoughtful. Rest now, sweet thunk. To sleep? Perhaps to dream? Of thunks gone by and yet to be?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 15, 2021)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Only thing I miss is the ''.
> 
> Unironically the best one; he's just so quizzical and slightly thoughtful. Rest now, sweet thunk. To sleep? Perhaps to dream? Of thunks gone by and yet to be?


I miss the neutral ratings, but for the most part, the political boards are far better off without the negrates.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Feb 15, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I miss the neutral ratings, but for the most part, the political boards are far better off without the negrates.


Meh, Political boards are always cancer. People that just used to toss out tophats and autism hardly ever posted and just seethed away anyways. All it does is make threads feel mildly emptier. Pretty sure Jersh did this to fuck with spergs more than anything else ngl.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Feb 16, 2021)

I was collecting the negrates. How will i know how angry people are about me disagreeing now-


----------



## Iamthatis (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok who negrated a mod?  That's what caused this last time.  Why not just take away peoples ability to rate the mods posts?  Most of us can handle take a negrate on the chin and move on with with our lives


----------



## spinal gas chamber (Feb 17, 2021)

I just caught up with Islamic Content. Someone needs to get this post too.


----------



## Brahma (Feb 19, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> Ok who negrated a mod?  That's what caused this last time.  Why not just take away peoples ability to rate the mods posts?  Most of us can handle take a negrate on the chin and move on with with our lives


It wasn't over mods afaik.

People were getting negrated to oblivion and complaining and then going on negrates binges themselves in revenge.

An idea would be to have a custom user class that just can't use stickers full stop. Or recieve them.

That way if you can't handle people disagreeing with you or if you're so autistic that you follow other users around to negrate them, then you get made a leper.

Or not, it's not the end of the world


----------



## Uncle Ted's Cabin (Feb 19, 2021)

brahmarakshasasolempi said:


> It wasn't over mods afaik.
> 
> People were getting negrated to oblivion and complaining and then going on negrates binges themselves in revenge.
> 
> ...


Why does this matter at all? Why even care about some loser following you around putting meanie pixels on your posts? Why does it warrant moderator action?
I don't care about most of the reactions anyway, but it sucks not being able to rate people optimistic as it is a very specific expression that can't be replicated by the remaining stickers.


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 10, 2021)

Now you can see all the stickers but can't apply the restricted ones in A&H. What a tease.


----------



## JosephStalin (Aug 17, 2021)

In view of what's been happening in Afghanistan these days, the present stickers are clearly insufficient.  Have seen several posts which deserve the "horrified" sticker.  The more the stickers, the better opinion one can express about the post.


----------

